# Kung Pow / Thongue of fury



## traquenard (Nov 11, 2005)

Kung Pow / tongue of fury will be release probably next summer... YEAH  

the first one was hilarious!!! Did someone liked that movie...

''im the Chosen one, outside the wall''
''your mouth tricks won't work on me ventriliquists!!''

''where does it hurt?''
''pretty much around the big bloody spot''



if you didn't saw it yet you miss something great...


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, i was the first movie, it was fuck up, but none the less funny


I will see the new one if the make another.

The ending was kind of ambiguous.


----------



## GSurge (Nov 11, 2005)

Movies like this aren't even funny. They're just a waste of time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2005)

GSurge said:
			
		

> Movies like this aren't even funny. They're just a waste of time.



All movies are in essence a waste of time. Even the "smart" ones. At the end of the day it leaves you with nothing gained, but potentially money lost.

Replying to your post, was a waste of time.

Anyway, the first movie was entertaining, funny or not, and I'll most likely watch the second.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 11, 2005)

the first is still one of my absolute favorite movies lol. 
definatelly will go see this, but whered u get the info from?


----------



## GSurge (Nov 11, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> All movies are in essence a waste of time. Even the "smart" ones. At the end of the day it leaves you with nothing gained, but potentially money lost.
> 
> Replying to your post, was a waste of time.
> 
> Anyway, the first movie was entertaining, funny or not, and I'll most likely watch the second.


Reading that was a waste of time.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 11, 2005)

Are they really gonna do what they did in the ending for the first one [preview to the so-called second one], for the real second one?


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 11, 2005)

I really didn't think they were going to make the second movie. Though I did find the first movie entertaining enough, I don't think the producers picked up enough money to piece-together a second movie. I think it was rather more of a joke at the end. 

But hey, I guess we'll see. It's been about 3-4 years since the first movie was released, right?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 11, 2005)

so this is just speculation? didn't post any links....damn


----------



## Angel Slayer (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is your proof, but for the most part I don't trust this site.

make your own South Park portrait


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 11, 2005)

Omfg... my prayers have been answered. I have the first one on DVD, i think im gonna go watch it right now =P


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 12, 2005)

I tried to believe it, but I eventually wised up to the truth.

Unless I see it on a trusted site, then I won't believe that there will be a sequel.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 12, 2005)

Kung Pow was hilarious  I really liked that movie, also with the dog synchronization 
The jokes were really funny. Can't wait for it!


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 12, 2005)

I love Kung Pow, but I think the sequel preview at the end was really just a joke.  A parody if you will.  I mean, had the movie made a ton of money, I imagine we would've seen a sequel, but it only made about $20 million.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 13, 2005)

Also, some of the scenes in that trailer were "deleted scenes" on the DVD.

So, I think it's safe to say... no sequel.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 13, 2005)

We can only hope, i've already told everyone that there's a possiblilty that there's gonna be a sequel, lol.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

True, true, if so it will be the best movie of the year! Or close to it.......I saw a (fake)trailer at the end of the first one.....very enticeing....


----------



## PhearTehGrimace (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm glad, I'm just not sure on how they are going to follow it up, will it be like the first and merge w/ the old kung fu movie, or will it have only new footage


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 15, 2005)

lol, if this movie gets to the theater it would be a miracle


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 17, 2005)

The movie came out 4 years ago nearly.  I doubt there will ever be a sequel.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 25, 2005)

No, he said that he may do one but not too soon.....


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 26, 2005)

The trailer at the end is just a gag.  They aren't going to do one.


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 26, 2005)

i hope that if they make a sequel it will be longer than the first movie


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2005)

> The trailer at the end is just a gag. They aren't going to do one.


Its very likely that they will, though it may not include what was in the fake trailer.....


----------



## Id (Nov 26, 2005)

You have to watch this movie drunk or high to enjoy it.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 26, 2005)

Id said:
			
		

> You have to watch this movie drunk or high to enjoy it.


works for me, 
watching movies and being drunk/high is my thing.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 27, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Its very likely that they will, though it may not include what was in the fake trailer.....



Yeah but when though?  In another 4 years?  It'd be kind of pointless to wait that long.  

Its not like it was an expensive movie that took a lot of time to make.  All they did was use over half of it from an old martial arts flick.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

Steven said that it took a lot of fx work to edit into the old movies..... and he's kind of lazy I guess.......
According to anoucments it should be pretty soon.......


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 27, 2005)

What announcements?  And how soon?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 8, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> The trailer at the end is just a gag.  They aren't going to do one.



Actually, a new movie might be made.  Since, I remeber checking it out on that movie info site and it said, Kung Pow 2 (2006).  I don't think it'll be the exact movie from the trailer but the French will recieve some butt-kicking.


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

Yea, I think he said he'd do it but not too soon....


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2006)

Wow can you say lame?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 8, 2006)

why hollywood is in it's death throes.  Who except people with money to burn is gonna spend 10$ to watch this alone, or 20$ with a date, or 40$ with some friends, wtf, stupid movie


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2006)

Yeah I've heard from a few sources there is going to be a sequel.

I loved the first(9/10). Cant get enough of it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2006)

first -10/10, horrible, please tell me this is fake...


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2006)

Yea it was a 'fake' with tons of edited fx shots using old fung fu movies and stuff added in.....
Its Great!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2006)

Whats fake? The sequel?

Actually, the creator said they were making one. But the trailer they showed at the end of the first wasn't it........


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (May 11, 2006)

A sequel to Kung Pow would reach so many ridiculously high levels of awesome.
Hopefully it'll come out soon!


----------



## plebian182 (May 11, 2006)

Im quite happy now since the first was so random and funny i loved it although i havent seen it in ages


----------



## Harlita (May 12, 2006)

Dude I hope they will.

"My nipples look like Milk Duds"

We quote that movie all the time. 

I would totally watch it.

she had one...boob.


----------



## dragonofraven (May 15, 2006)

Are you sure that they're going to make a sequal? It looked like just a joke, especially since a lot of deleted scenes were from the "trailer" for the sequal. But if they do do it, I am definitely going to see it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they aren't going to make a sequel. The first one was funny, and this thread made me want to go watch it again, but another movie just like th first wouldn't be as good. They'd just reuse the same old bad voiceover gags.


----------

